
How to stop global warming, in 7 steps - lisper
http://www.vox.com/2014/11/2/7146215/ipcc-climate-change-synthesis-report-phasing-out-fossil-fuels
======
dozzie
Step one: determine whether humanity actually has any visible effect on global
warming. Climatologists tend to make errors not only in scale, but in
direction of processes. For example they fail to account for heat of fusion of
water, which is enormous and can cause the environment gain in temperature
when water freezes.

> Cutting emissions will cost us — but so will global warming

Spending plenty of resources for limiting CO_2 emission while it was the Sun
what is making the climate warmer would be doubly stupid. It would be triple
times stupid if the Earth was loosing heat instead of gaining, and we still
can't tell which way it is. Note that temperature rising _does not_ implicate
we have more heat (see water supercooling).

~~~
lisper
> they fail to account for heat of fusion of water

Wow, you really believe the entire climate science community could make such
an elementary error and no one would notice?

People like you make me despair for the future of the world.

~~~
dozzie
Oh, of course. If I remember correctly, it was uncovered recently about Arctic
ice.

